# Which match will close the 2022 Royal Rumble PPV?



## "Dashing" Rachel

As for myself, I like Roman Reigns vs. Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Jersey




----------



## Strike Force

The show should always end with the men's Rumble match. Deviations from this simple formula have consistently fallen flat, most notably in 1996 and 2006. 

By the end of the Rumble match, the audience is spent. Any match you put after it will suffer as a result.


----------



## Mutant God

Men's Rumble


----------



## TD Stinger

Probably the Men's Rumble. It's main evented the last 3 years. The Women's one has only done it so far in 2018 when it was the 1st one, though you can argue it should have main evented in 2019 with Beck's win going over bigger than Seth's. So unless they have some huge plan for the Women's Rumble, it'll probably be the Men's Match.

Also, I honestly see Brock vs. Lashley opening the show.


----------



## validreasoning

Men's Rumble 100% unless Rousey is returning in women's then that mainevents


----------



## baddass 6969

Men's Rumble , unless their is a big surprise in the Womens, but no title match will close.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Strike Force said:


> The show should always end with the men's Rumble match. Deviations from this simple formula have consistently fallen flat, most notably in 1996 and 2006.
> 
> By the end of the Rumble match, the audience is spent. Any match you put after it will suffer as a result.


I agree, but there are rare times when one of the Rumble matches isn't what fans are most looking forward to. Rock vs Punk, for example, needed to go on last.


----------



## Strike Force

AliFrazier100 said:


> I agree, but there are rare times when one of the Rumble matches isn't what fans are most looking forward to. Rock vs Punk, for example, needed to go on last.


That's true, and the fact that Cena winning the Rumble was painfully predictable made it even more logical to put the championship on last.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Strike Force said:


> The show should always end with the men's Rumble match. Deviations from this simple formula have consistently fallen flat, most notably in 1996 and 2006.
> 
> By the end of the Rumble match, the audience is spent. Any match you put after it will suffer as a result.


97 and 98 both had solid endings for the PPV without the rumble going on last. 97 was great because of Michaels winning the title in his hometown and 98 had the excellent Kane/Undertaker angle. It's a mixed bag but there really


----------



## deadcool

Men's Rumble.

If Lesnar vs Lashley ends up being the ME, I wouldn't be mad at WWE.


----------



## VodooPimpin

Well in theory it should be lashley vs lesnar. But it will prob be Roman Seth


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

either the womens rumble or the mens rumble


----------



## DammitChrist

AliFrazier100 said:


> I agree, but there are rare times when one of the Rumble matches isn't what fans are most looking forward to. Rock vs Punk, for example, needed to go on last.


Yea, even though I was a massive CM Punk fan at the time (which I still am btw ) and didn't want to see his awesome WWE title reign come to an end; the show closing with The Rock winning the WWE championship was definitely the right call that year, especially when many fans back then predicted that John Cena would win the 2013 rumble match like 5-6 months in advance.

The Men's Rumble match closing this year could potentially add more to the unpredictability this year.


----------



## BRITLAND

I like the idea of having the women's Rumble open the show and the men's Rumble closing the show tbh, although I doubt the women's Rumble will take place before the mixed Tag as I think they'll want Beth and Maryse in the match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lashley vs. Lesnar should go last.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I wouldn't really mind if the Men's Rumble match took place before either (male) world championship matches.

This would mean that there's 0% possibility of Brock Lesnar or the current Universal Champion pulling double-duty and winning the rumble match if either of them lose their respective world titles this Saturday; which means that we'll likely get a fresh/different rumble winner this year.

I honestly have no idea what the order of those 3 big matches (for the men's side) on the card will be. I feel like the order could indicate who'll be winning the world title matches and who's entering the rumble match too.


----------



## Not Lying

Men’s rumble unless Ronda’s in the women’s.


----------



## Chris22

It has to be one of the Rumble matches.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Roman regins world title matches should main event until he loses the title. We all know he is beating Seth Rollins but you want people to think there is a chance he will lose. Really should have had the men’s rumble be for the universal title, with regins retaining. S


----------



## baddass 6969

Well let’s take this from a logistics point of view, their is six matches so far for the card.

Raw Womens TitleBecky Lynch vs Doudroup

Inter gender Tag Team
Miz/Mayrese vs Edge\Beth Phoenix 

W.W.E. Title 
Brock Lesnar vs Bobby Lashley

Universal Title 
Roman Reigns vs Seth Freaking Rollins 

Womens Royal Rumble 

Mens Royal Rumble 

Now to start this show, I genuinely see the Intergender Tag match opening , as of now none of these four people are in either Rumbles . 

The next match I see occurring is the W.W.E Title match . Here I see a screw job ending curtsey of the USO’s and the title goes back to Bobby Lashley. Lesnar flips out and destroys the Usos and they get taken out of the Rumble , Brock is then arrested out of the building . 

Undertaker gets announced as the Hall Of Fame headliner and comes out and does Undertaker things he is famous for. 

Next Match is the Womens Royal Rumble 

Following this is the Raw Womens title match .

They officially announce two Elimination Chamber matches for next month in Saudi’s Arabia 

Following this is the Universal title match , Reigns wins , but it is announced Brock Lesnar will be the first participant in the Chamber match . 

Closing out the show is the Mens Royal Rumble


----------



## American_Nightmare

Mixed tag opens

Lashley vs Brock

Undertaker announced as the first Hall of Fame inductee

Rumble number drawing segment

Reigns vs Rollins

Lynch vs Doudrop

Another number drawing segment 

Men's Rumble 

Women's Rumble closes


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

American_Nightmare said:


> Mixed tag opens
> 
> Lashley vs Brock
> 
> Undertaker announced as the first Hall of Fame inductee
> 
> Rumble number drawing segment
> 
> Reigns vs Rollins
> 
> Lynch vs Doudrop
> 
> Another number drawing segment
> 
> Men's Rumble
> 
> Women's Rumble closes


typically, they have one rumble start the show and the other one ende the show, just throwin that out there for ya


----------



## peowulf

The Women's Rumble, but it will be a bra & panties match. Happy OP?


----------



## baddass 6969

thatonewwefanguy said:


> typically, they have one rumble start the show and the other one ende the show, just throwin that out there for ya


 Ah neither Rumble has ever opened, which I actually find surprising now that I think about it, an Elimination Chamber and M.I.T.B. Have both opened, although because of surprises I do t think either one of the Rumbles could open.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

baddass 6969 said:


> Ah neither Rumble has ever opened, which I actually find surprising now that I think about it, an Elimination Chamber and M.I.T.B. Have both opened, although because of surprises I do t think either one of the Rumbles could open.


now that i think about it, i guess a 1 on 1 or a tag match opened then the second match is one of the rumbles


----------



## DammitChrist

At this point, I actually WANT the Men’s Rumble match to take place before either of the male world championship matches take place.

Hell, I wouldn’t even mind if it ends up happening.

I just want a rumble winner who isn’t one of the current male world champions.

Edit:

Okay, wait, I prefer the Men’s Rumble match to be 2nd on the card because I’d like to see Edge and The Miz compete in it too


----------



## Dark Emperor

No way the women can close the show, even if Rousey is appearing. She is yesterdays news and very irrelevant in terms of mainstream interest now. Plus there is a general lack of talent in the match so the crowd will be dead for most of it especially after the other matches on the show.

If not Men's Rumble, they will close with Lashley v Lesnar. Unless they cant due to storyline purposes like one of them planned to enter/win the Rumble.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Women's Rumble closing


----------



## FringeDweller

validreasoning said:


> Men's Rumble 100% unless Rousey is returning in women's then that mainevents


You were wrong.


----------

